# Surprise Trout



## buzz sawyer (May 23, 2017)

Did a little fishing this morning. Caught three nice Brook Trout and then thought I had a snag - until it started to move upstream. I had caught a couple big (22-24") carp there recently and thought I had another. Turned out to be a 22" Rainbow just over 5 lbs. Quite thrilling landing it on 6 lb. line and ultralight rod in strong current.


----------



## CentaurG2 (May 24, 2017)

That is one fine looking fish. I would have that thing cured and in the cold smoker in a heartbeat. Must be nice to live in an area where you can safely eat what you catch. Around here it is all catch and release as everything is loaded with mercury. Ultralight is truly a thrilling way to fish.


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 24, 2017)

Thanks. Normally, I don't eat what I catch in this creek but WV has a trout stocking program from Feb through May - Rainbow, Golden, Brown, and Brook. They range from 12" - 16" but once in a while they throw in a brooder like this. I've heard some have been close to 8 lbs.


----------

